# planted



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

110 g freshwater


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

very beautiful!


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you.still working on it.I'll keep updating


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks great, I see that your giant hair grass is not spreading, I could never get mines to spread either when I had them

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

They do but very slow.other plants over shade it


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice planted tank. Plants look like they are doing well.

What's the height of the aquarium and what is the lighting setup?


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi thanks.tank is 30 inch tall and lighting 2x250MH plus 2x96pc.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It looked like a higher than usual planted tank, so I figured you must have some powerful lighting.


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

I use German Ushio 10k MH bulbs


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks great! Can you post your plant list?


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Can't remember all.rotala magneta, roundifolia,walichi(reds). Hygro long leaf (left front).proserpinaca palustris.giant hairgrass(right front).java fern.don't know what's the needle plant on right background is.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm very jelly of those fishes. Great looking tank!


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks jnsn.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Love it!*

Very lush and healthy... GOod job.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Good Job 

Very clean looking and plants compliment each other


----------

